# Help with Broken Toe



## henrythetiel

I mentioned when i got henry that i work in a pet shop in norfolk. A couple of days ago we had a couple of cockatiels in and they were fine but yesterday i noticed the cinnamon male had a severely broken toe that looks like its been damaged by beak. I have brought him home to recover and to help him all i can. But i have no idea how to deal with a broken toe. Please help me! 

Below is a picture of him and one of his toe.


----------



## roxy culver

A vet is your best option here. If the toe has been broken, it needs to be reset, otherwise its going to stay this way. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32917 This thread has some tips, but its best used right after the incident. The problem with this one is that you don't know how long the toe has been like this and bird bones heal really fast.

P.s. I changed your thread title so you would get more responses.


----------



## henrythetiel

yeah knew a trip to the vet would probably be the case! just don't want him to be in pain. Thank you for changing the title!  didn't think of putting that haha
I'll have a look at that link straight away but i think its been broken for a couple of days. The things we do for these little sweeties!!


----------



## henrythetiel

right, i've cleaned it, and put a splint on it the best i could. I've got a feeling its already healed the way it is although i'll keep the splint on for a few days as he seems to be more supported when walking. fingers crossed it'll help! Thankyou for link to that thread. It helped alot!


----------



## MeanneyFids

the splint will be good to protect the toe at least. it might still be good to get to the vet for some pain meds and to have the vet take a look at it, but the splinting looks good. you got it on the right side of the toe. however, you might want to make the bandage strips thinner and keep the area with the wound open so you can clean it daily to prevent infection.


----------

